# Jumbo Shrimp



## 12Gauge (Feb 13, 2017)

Last weekend in the surf, the wife and were chunking bass assassins and started foul hooking these jumbo gulf shrimp. I mean these were 6" long and an inch wide. They were beautiful. We threw the first two back and started keeping them Wound up with 8 in the basket and took em home and had scrambled eggs and skillet fried shrimp for breakfast. I will carry the cast net from now on.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

12Gauge said:


> Last weekend in the surf, the wife and were chunking bass assassins and started foul hooking these jumbo gulf shrimp. I mean these were 6" long and an inch wide. They were beautiful. We threw the first two back and started keeping them Wound up with 8 in the basket and took em home and had scrambled eggs and skillet fried shrimp for breakfast. I will carry the cast net from now on.


Careful, there is a season that that is really frowned upon!


----------



## 12Gauge (Feb 13, 2017)

I think you're referring to the bay shrimping season, there is a commercial season in the gulf, that closed in may, but doesnt apply to recreational fishermen.


----------



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

I had a cast net trying to catch bait fish, and kept catching jumbo shrimp. Another guy came in, casting, and was catching them as well. He said it's nice to get free bait, especially shrimp. I told him mine were going on a grill. He advised me that as a recreational fisherman, I can catch shrimp without a license, as long as they are going to be used as bait.


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

lonepinecountryclub said:


> I had a cast net trying to catch bait fish, and kept catching jumbo shrimp. Another guy came in, casting, and was catching them as well. He said it's nice to get free bait, especially shrimp. I told him mine were going on a grill. He advised me that as a recreational fisherman, I can catch shrimp without a license, as long as they are going to be used as bait.


So you threw them on ice to have some fresh dead bait, right!? :biggrin:


----------



## redfish91 (Jan 27, 2011)

Y'all need to break out the old tpwd book


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Y'all need to quit posting everything you do on the internet.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

What is the law on catching shrimp in the surf?


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

Gulf season is open as of July 15th. 100lb limit. Cast net is a legal means and method. Not sure about hook and line which I have never heard of before they must have been thick! But as long as you used a dip net which is also a legal means you are good.


----------



## 12Gauge (Feb 13, 2017)

I just checked the TPWD site and the season within 5 miles of gulf shore is from July 16 through Nov 30th. I did see shrimp boats working the gulf last weekend, so it was open for commercial. The surf is so blown up now though, you can forget cast netting shrimp i think.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

tpwd.texas.gov/regulations/outdoor-annual/fishing/shellfish-regulations/shrimp-regulations

http://tpwd.texas.gov/regulations/o...gulations/shrimping-seasons-in-outside-waters

I read it as being open.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

As far as the laws go it is complicated. You have major bays, bait bays and gulf season.

In a nutshell:

Legal Sport Shrimping Devices

Cast Net (see restrictions)
Seine (see restrictions)
Individual Bait-shrimp Trawl (see following)

The Gulf is open this year from July 15th through November 30th


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

12Gauge said:


> I just checked the TPWD site and the season within 5 miles of gulf shore is from July 16 through Nov 30th. I did see shrimp boats working the gulf last weekend, so it was open for commercial. The surf is so blown up now though, you can forget cast netting shrimp i think.


Now for the one million dollar question where were you at so I can pot lick your spot even though I am sure they are long gone?


----------



## dpeterson (May 3, 2007)

*I was there*

on the beach in CB and we caught a lot of the jumbo shrimp with our cast nets in the first cut. You could stand on the sand and cast out and catch some large shrimp. some I caught were easily 8". three or four others were there and catching them just like me. Of course I had them on ice so I could use them for fresh dead bait to catch the fish we all like; specs, reds, etc. You can also use a seine to catch the shrimp. June 18th last year at the North Jetty the shrimp were so thick, you could use a dip net and fill a 5 gallon bucket real quick.


----------



## redfish91 (Jan 27, 2011)

Its Catchy said:


> Gulf season is open as of July 15th. 100lb limit. Cast net is a legal means and method. Not sure about hook and line which I have never heard of before they must have been thick! But as long as you used a dip net which is also a legal means you are good.


If you want to be technical. Read bullet number 3.

A cast net is a net that can be hand-thrown over an area.

Legal only for taking *NONGAME* fish and other aquatic animal life including crabs, crayfish, and shrimp. (See shrimp regulations)
May not be greater than 14 feet in diameter.
In *SALT WATER*, nongame fish may be taken for bait purposes only.


----------



## lapesca67 (Apr 9, 2008)

Bocephus said:


> Y'all need to quit posting everything you do on the internet.


Yep......


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

redfish91 said:


> If you want to be technical. Read bullet number 3.
> 
> A cast net is a net that can be hand-thrown over an area.
> 
> ...


A shrimp isn't a fish, lol.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Also the TPWD can close the Gulf shrimp season at anytime with a special notice which is a 72 hour notice. The re-opening will be a 24 hour notice. See below.

*Inside 5 Nautical Miles*

Open Season:July 16** â€" Nov. 30Hours:30 minutes before sunrise to 30 minutes after sunsetLimits:100 pounds onboard/day (heads attached)Closed to Night Shrimping:30 minutes after sunset to 30 minutes before sunriseWinter Closed Season
Dec. 1 â€" May 15****

These dates may be changed by the department providing 72 hours public notice on new closing dates and 24 hours public notice on new opening dates.

http://tpwd.texas.gov/regulations/o...gulations/shrimping-seasons-in-outside-waters


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

redfish91 said:


> If you want to be technical. Read bullet number 3.
> 
> A cast net is a net that can be hand-thrown over an area.
> 
> ...


Cast net is a legal method and means for taking shrimp this has been clarified by TPWD. Gamefish are not legal.


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

Its Catchy said:


> Now for the one million dollar question where were you at so I can pot lick your spot even though I am sure they are long gone?


Yes!! Share the wealth.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

12Gauge said:


> I think you're referring to the bay shrimping season, there is a commercial season in the gulf, that closed in may, but doesnt apply to recreational fishermen.


*Outside Water
That part of the Gulf of Mexico extending from the shoreline seaward to nine nautical miles. Shrimp may not be taken from outside waters during closed seasons.*

That's all that I am saying. Do what ya want. lol


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Just eat then flush the evidence... you will be fine.


----------



## 12Gauge (Feb 13, 2017)

Outside Water
That part of the Gulf of Mexico extending from the shoreline seaward to nine nautical miles. Shrimp may not be taken from outside waters during closed seasons.

Again, the season is from July 15th till Nov 30th so its open. There are shrimp boats working less than a mile off the beach, so its pretty clear that the season is open now.


----------



## FishFinder (May 25, 2004)

*Beach front*

I've always found the High Island beach to be the most productive. Maybe it's the mud...


----------



## HooknUp (May 29, 2011)

Enjoy them shrimp!!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

FishFinder said:


> I've always found the High Island beach to be the most productive. Maybe it's the mud...


I noticed that too, caught some the other day there.


----------



## trapper67 (Mar 23, 2011)

dpeterson said:


> on the beach in CB and we caught a lot of the jumbo shrimp with our cast nets in the first cut. You could stand on the sand and cast out and catch some large shrimp. some I caught were easily 8". three or four others were there and catching them just like me. Of course I had them on ice so I could use them for fresh dead bait to catch the fish we all like; specs, reds, etc. You can also use a seine to catch the shrimp. June 18th last year at the North Jetty the shrimp were so thick, you could use a dip net and fill a 5 gallon bucket real quick.


 I was there too and all the alum. boats out there were my neighbors........


----------

